# Compte rendu Whatsapp à l'envers:(



## Bruno de Malaisie (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
On a la possibilité de s'envoyer le compte rendu d'un "chat" grâce à Whatsapp.
Mais avez-vous remarquer que ledit compte rendu est systématiquement à l'envers. Il commence par la fin et se finit par le début.
Pas super simple pour la lecture après coup...
Comment le mettre dans le sens de la marche?
Des idées?


----------

